# [halloween] google oscurato.

## cloc3

1 novembre 2006.

Goggle è morto?

Oramai da parecchie ore non riesco ad usare google.

Infatti, gli indirizzi ip restituiti dal mio dns (telecom 212.216.112.112) non rispondono sulla porta 80.

Alla fine ho agirato il problema in questo modo:

```

s939 ~ # cat /etc/hosts|grep google

64.233.179.104   www.gogole.com www.google.it

```

Ho recuperato l'indirizzo pingando google-gruppi, che invece funziona correttamente?

capita a qualcuno altro?

----------

## Peach

nessun problema sotto fw. almeno ora.

----------

## lavish

Si', su #gentoo-it di freenode, e' capitato ad altri proprio ora

----------

## riverdragon

Sembra sia un problema di aliceadsl.

----------

## crisandbea

io posso confermare che sembra un problema di alice adsl, io ho libero ma i ragazzi dell'appartamento difronte al mio hanno alice, ed hanno lo stesso problema.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ho alice, questi DNS:

```
nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62

```

e nessun problema con google   :Laughing: 

----------

## snake111

anche io stesso problema, ho parzialmente risolto seguendo le indicazioni sopra, ho aggiunto anche analytics:

in hosts.conf:

```
64.233.179.104 www.google.com www.google.it

64.233.169.99  www.google-analytics.com

```

però mi manca adsense... nessuno sa l'indirizzo letterale?

----------

## cloc3

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ho alice, questi DNS:
> 
> ```
> nameserver 212.216.112.112
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  eppur non mi va.

cosa ti risponde un `hostx www.google.com`?

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me funziona:

```
 ping www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (72.14.221.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 72.14.221.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=58.9 ms

64 bytes from 72.14.221.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=242 time=66.0 ms

```

```
 cat /etc/resolv.conf 

nameserver 151.99.125.2

```

hostx che comando è? non ce l'ho.

con traceroute ottengo questo. prova a vedere direttamente l'ip.

```
 traceroute www.google.com

traceroute: Warning: www.google.com has multiple addresses; using 72.14.221.99

traceroute to 72.14.221.99 (72.14.221.99), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  2.585 ms  2.360 ms  1.019 ms

 2  192.168.100.1 (192.168.100.1)  99.504 ms  41.793 ms  44.563 ms

 3  r-bg34-vl11.opb.interbusiness.it (217.141.105.198)  107.620 ms  43.777 ms  49.169 ms

 4  r-mi208-r-bg34.opb.interbusiness.it (151.99.99.137)  99.838 ms  44.306 ms  45.606 ms

 5  r-mi223-vl3.opb.interbusiness.it (151.99.75.149)  124.889 ms  48.134 ms  44.643 ms

 6  mil52-ibs-resid-1-it.mil.seabone.net (195.22.196.125)  74.006 ms  56.571 ms  90.870 ms

 7  level3-1-us-mil52.mil.seabone.net (195.22.205.90)  45.520 ms  44.928 ms  44.711 ms

 8  ge-0-0-0.mp2.Milan1.Level3.net (4.68.125.253)  84.124 ms  46.152 ms  73.674 ms

 9  ae-1-0.bbr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (212.187.128.30)  120.827 ms  57.869 ms as-3-0.bbr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.128.185)  88.573 ms

10  ae-12-51.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.118.16)  63.479 ms ae-22-56.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.118.176)  95.562 ms  61.822 ms

11  62.67.38.222 (62.67.38.222)  89.671 ms 62.67.38.226 (62.67.38.226)  90.784 ms 62.67.38.222 (62.67.38.222)  60.427 ms

12  72.14.232.207 (72.14.232.207)  68.269 ms 72.14.232.205 (72.14.232.205)  55.883 ms 72.14.232.207 (72.14.232.207)  64.009 ms

13  72.14.232.190 (72.14.232.190)  64.195 ms  55.143 ms 72.14.232.194 (72.14.232.194)  122.035 ms

14  72.14.221.99 (72.14.221.99)  61.576 ms  58.999 ms  82.763 ms

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
host www.google.com

www.google.com is an alias for www.l.google.com.

www.l.google.com has address 209.85.135.147

www.l.google.com has address 209.85.135.99

www.l.google.com has address 209.85.135.103

www.l.google.com has address 209.85.135.104

www.google.com is an alias for www.l.google.com.

www.google.com is an alias for www.l.google.com.

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hostx che comando è? non ce l'ho.
> 
> 

 

```

s939 ~ # equery b hostx

[ Searching for file(s) hostx in *... ]

net-dns/host-991529 (/usr/bin/hostx)

s939 ~ # hostx www.google.it

www.google.it           CNAME   www.google.com

www.google.com          CNAME   www.l.google.com

www.l.google.com        A       209.85.135.147

www.l.google.com        A       209.85.135.99

www.l.google.com        A       209.85.135.103

www.l.google.com        A       209.85.135.104

```

dopo aver messo il tuo dns ottengo:

```

www.google.it           CNAME   www.google.com

www.google.com          CNAME   www.l.google.com

www.l.google.com        A       72.14.221.104

www.l.google.com        A       72.14.221.147

www.l.google.com        A       72.14.221.99

```

ma nessuno dei tre valori mi risponde. nemmeno pingando.

```

s939 ~ # traceroute www.google.com

traceroute: Warning: www.google.com has multiple addresses; using 72.14.221.147

traceroute to 72.14.221.147 (72.14.221.147), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  host20-193-static.20-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it (80.20.193.20)  37.617 ms  36.580 ms  37.407 ms

 3  r-mi256-r-ts20.opb.interbusiness.it (85.36.8.45)  45.892 ms  45.279 ms  45.545 ms

 4  r-mi226-vl4.opb.interbusiness.it (151.99.75.217)  44.576 ms  44.361 ms  44.743 ms

 5  mil25-ibs-resid-7-it.mil.seabone.net (195.22.208.113)  44.569 ms  44.787 ms  45.553 ms

 6  * * *

 7  * * *

 8  * * *

 9  * * *

10  * * *

11  * * *

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

questo è il mio traceroute:

```
traceroute www.google.com

traceroute: Warning: www.google.com has multiple addresses; using 209.85.135.104

traceroute to mu-in-f104.google.com (209.85.135.104), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  tora (10.0.0.1)  7.970 ms  7.640 ms  8.383 ms

 2  router (192.168.0.100)  8.275 ms  13.582 ms  1.409 ms

 3  * * *

 4  host131-249-static.141-217-b.business.telecomitalia.it (217.141.249.131)  52.597 ms  43.278 ms  44.218 ms

 5  host225-8-static.20-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it (80.20.8.225)  54.012 ms  54.053 ms  52.797 ms

 6  r-rm180-vl3.opb.interbusiness.it (151.99.29.150)  61.605 ms  52.121 ms  55.029 ms

 7  rom4-ibs-resid-16-it.rom.seabone.net (213.144.177.185)  152.043 ms  153.938 ms  154.818 ms

 8  mil52-mil26-racc1.mil.seabone.net (195.22.196.135)  164.645 ms  165.652 ms  162.475 ms

 9  ge-6-3.car2.Milan1.Level3.net (4.68.110.217)  165.547 ms  164.331 ms  166.827 ms

10  ge-0-0-0.mp2.Milan1.Level3.net (4.68.125.253)  176.150 ms  166.867 ms  163.794 ms

11  as-3-0.bbr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.128.185)  172.758 ms ae-1-0.bbr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (212.187.128.30)  174.572 ms as-3-0.bbr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.128.185)  178.924 ms

12  ae-22-56.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.118.176)  175.129 ms ae-12-51.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.118.16)  173.656 ms ae-22-54.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.68.118.112)  175.581 ms

13  62.67.38.226 (62.67.38.226)  176.096 ms 62.67.38.222 (62.67.38.222)  174.327 ms 62.67.38.226 (62.67.38.226)  175.011 ms14  72.14.233.106 (72.14.233.106)  181.015 ms  181.685 ms  182.584 ms

15  72.14.239.51 (72.14.239.51)  180.748 ms 72.14.239.46 (72.14.239.46)  179.528 ms 72.14.239.51 (72.14.239.51)  185.462 ms16  72.14.239.54 (72.14.239.54)  181.944 ms 72.14.239.48 (72.14.239.48)  180.560 ms 72.14.239.54 (72.14.239.54)  183.623 ms17  72.14.239.58 (72.14.239.58)  180.570 ms  185.113 ms 72.14.239.46 (72.14.239.46)  183.139 ms

18  mu-in-f104.google.com (209.85.135.104)  182.661 ms 72.14.239.54 (72.14.239.54)  183.378 ms mu-in-f104.google.com (209.85.135.104)  180.817 ms
```

Cmq probabilmente con un proxy riesci ad accedervi

----------

## mambro

Anche a me con alice non va.. nemmeno cambiando dns..   :Sad: 

----------

## GiRa

Non è un problema di DNS, nel pomeriggio ho dato un'occhiata con WireShark: i SYN partono ma non si ottiene risposta, nemmeno un ICMP d'errore. Eppure il traceroute va quindi gli ICMP destination unreachable port unreachable passano boh...

È proprio un problema di routing credo, l'unico modo per aggirarlo è usare un proxy pubblico.

EDIT: a casa mia ci sono ancora problemi. Da voi?

----------

## cloc3

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: a casa mia ci sono ancora problemi. Da voi?

 

Non hai scritto che ora era, quando hai postato.

ma adesso, ore 14:00 del 2 novembre, sono ancora costretto a navigare su google con l'ip fisso, come descritto nel primo post.

Francamente, mi pare davvero eccessivo.

----------

## GiRa

Ops credevo che venissero segnate le ore delle modifiche!

In ogni caso ora continua come prima  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Punto Informatico.

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Punto Informatico.

 

bello il titolo di bohblog.

però, se davvero è una questione di sovraccarico da banners, forse non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere:

la pagina che mi si apre sull'ip fisso 64.233.179.104 è pulitissima e senza fronzoli.

(autosuggestione? non so: non posso vedere la pagina normale per raffronto)

magari ne ho imparata una  :Laughing: 

----------

## GiRa

È vero che alcuni servizi però funzionavano: quelli per cui avevo già un cookie nelle impostazioni del browser (cambiando utente infatti cippa).

Non riesco a giustificare questa cosa.

----------

## cloc3

Continua il ballo delle streghe:

```

s939 mediawiki # cat /etc/resolv.conf

#nameserver 151.99.125.2

nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62

s939 mediawiki # hostx www.unionfs.org

Nameserver not responding

www.unionfs.org A record not found, try again

s939 mediawiki # sed 's/#//' /etc/resolv.conf -i

s939 mediawiki # cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 151.99.125.2

nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62

s939 mediawiki # hostx www.unionfs.org

www.unionfs.org         CNAME   www.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu

www.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu   CNAME   filer.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu

filer.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu A       130.245.126.2

```

----------

